# TR- qmake

## rakdere

Klear diye bir tv programi var.Dvb kanallarini cekiyor diyor.

dvb-s surumu henuz cikmamisti, maille istedim, kaynak kodunu gonderdiler.

Programi kurmak istedim.

Quiktime in kurulu olmasini istioyr.

Once qmake sonra make yapin diyor.

Benim sistemimde qmake yok.

Porthole da baktim, yine bulamadim qmakei.

Anladigim quicktime ile gelen bir program.

Neyi nasil yuklemeliyim ki hem quicktime im hem de qmake im olsun?

Yardimlariniz icin tesekkurler

----------

## nerval

Tam detayli bilemiyorum; ama Quick time icin => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47041&highlight=live+com+streaming+media

bu adresi kullanmistim vakti zamaninda. 

Qmake uzerine de soyle bir sayfa var => http://doc.trolltech.com/3.0/qmake-manual.html bir ise yarayabilirse.

Bunun yani sira http://www.dynebolic.org/ Dyne Bolic'e oldukca iyi diyorlar tum tv kartlarini tanimada, ve bilimum multimedia gereksinimlerinde. Live bir cd ; dene istersen  :Smile: 

Saglicakla;

Onur

----------

## rakdere

Nerval verdigin linklere baktim.

Bu arada ben de de qmake in oldugunu gordum, ama calismiyor.

/usr/qt/3/bin altinda.

emerge -s qt yapinca bircok dosya geldi.

Simdi emerge qt-embedded cekiyorum.Sanirim bu isimi gorecek, cunku

program derlemeye baslarken qmake kuruyorum falan dedi.

Du bakalim nolcek?

Sagolasin.

----------

## rakdere

Birsey olmadi...

Programi derlerken yarim birakmis.

Bilgisayari acip birakmistim geceleyin, derleme suruyordu.

Sabah baktim error ile kesmis.

----------

## nerval

Hay Allah, error olarak ne verdi peki ?

Bu arada onune gelen herseyi de emerge etme be abi  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47041&highlight=live+com+streaming+media burdan adim adim ilerleyince; her turlu sorunu adim adim hallediyor gerci.

----------

## rakdere

Zaten bu yuzden kac kere sistemi yeniden kurmak zorunda kaldim.

Insan merakli olunca...duramiyor.

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet

Meraklý olmak insanýn doðasýnda var.. Gayette güzel bir þey ama.. Her zaman bilinçli ve yavaþ hareket etmek durumundayýz..Yaptýðýmýz her þeyi tam olarak  anlamaya çalýþmalýyýz..O zaman Gentoo nun felsefi amacýna yaklaþmýþ oluruz.. Hemen hemen tüm  Gentoo Kullanýcýlarý, Geliþtiricileri ve Yöneticileri tüm sistemlerine hakim olmaya çalýþýrlar..Neyi neden yaptýklarýndan emin olmaya çalýþýrlar.. Sanýrým buda mükemmelliðe giden yolun tarifi olsa gerek..Bunun için Daniel Robbins e teþekkür etmeliyiz.. Teþekkürler Daniel ( Thank You Daniel, Danke schön Daniel )  Ben kendi hesabýma ettim sayýlýr..  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## nerval

Vallahi sistemi bir daha kurmak nadir karsilasilan bir sorun degil  :Smile:  Ben 1-2 ayda bir yapiyorum.

----------

## rakdere

Ben de bu gentoo-3 u yeni kurdum, yeni sistem cikana kadar

ellemek istemiyorum.Gentoo-bultende grafik kurulum yapilabilcek

yaziyordu.

      Togan, mukemmellige giden diye bir yol yok.Herkesin yolu

mukemmellige gider.

     Yavas hareket edebilsem gercekten iyi olurdu, ama bana gore

degil maaalesef.Ben hep once kafami duvara vuruyorum, sonra "cikmaz sokak" yazisini okuyorum...

 :Smile: 

----------

## nerval

Subat 2005'e yetistirmeye calisiyorlar grafik arayuzlu kurulumu.

----------

## togan

Selam rafet;

 *Quote:*   

> Togan, mukemmellige giden diye bir yol yok.Herkesin yolu
> 
> mukemmellige gider. 

 

Hayýr bence gitmez o sadece kendi yolunun  mükemmelliðe  gittiðini zanneder, zannetmek ve gerçekleþtirebilmek çok farklý,  birinde umut vardýr diðerinde cok fazla çaba.. Sanýrým anlatabildim..  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

Togan benim de dedigim o, herkes kendi yolunu mukemmel sanir.

Hangi yolun mukemmel oldugunu da kimse bilemez dogrusu.

Sadece bana gore dersin....

 :Smile: 

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet,

Evet herkesin kendi doðrularý vardýr.. Ve bu izafi,  izah edilemez bir durumdur.. Ama maalesef doðru sadece bir tanedir..  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## rakdere

merhaba Togan

 Abi yine seninle ayni goruste degilim , dogrunun tek oldugu

konusunda.

    Soyut dogru yoktur bir kere.

    Dogru nerden baktigina gore degisir.

    Sozgelimi ben Avrupa Birligine girme macerasinin Turkiye nin zararina oldugunu dusunuyorum.Bagimsiz demokratik Turkiyenin tek dogru cozum

olduguna inaniyorum.O zaman benim acimdanya da benim gibi dusunenler

icin dogru AB ne girmemektir, gumruk birliginden cikmaktir vs...

   Ab ini kurtulus olarak gorenler de tersini savunacaklardir.Onlar icin

dogru da Avrupa Birligine Turkiyeyi baglayan her adim, her yasa...

dogrudur...

     Siyaset farkli diyemezsin.

    Neyse.

    Sen sagol Togan gerisine bosver.

 :Smile: 

----------

## huso_wamp

Ya Aðalar ne iþi var AB ini gentoo-forumunda  :Smile: 

Herkes yaptýgýndan yapamadýgýndan kendi sorumludur...

"mukemmel yol" .. baya bi felsefik-tek-kiþilik-tiyatro   :Smile: 

Mükemmel olmasý için emek sarfetmet lazým, birazda titiz yanaþýlýrsa konuya olmamasý için sebep yok.. 

Baþarýlar

Huso

----------

